# low-friction, low-wear plastic (or other...) sheets...



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi folks; hope it is a right forum...
OK, can anybody enlighten me on plastic sheets materials: I am looking for the right material for table saw fence and inserts, and router table fence (and inserts). Requirements: low friction, low-wear, desirably hard sheets. (Yeh, I know, I know, it could be different materials, and for the fences at least one may not need too hard sheets...)

Now, so far I came across
(1) HDPE (Rigid High-density Polyethylene) -- the one that goes for cutting boards, etc

(2) Hy-Pact (UHMW Polyethylene -- Very High Molecular Weight P-e) 

(3) LDPE (Low-density P-e)

(my source: www.tapplastics.com)

#2 is apparently the toughest and least frictional one, #3 is the weakest, and #1 is in between; respectively the price is highest for #2.

OK, my questions: for my applications, which one would be the best, if I don't want to overpay? is there possibly any other material of similar properties, but less expensive, and yet accessible? does anybody have a direct experience with any of those (plastic or not), and what is their impression? for fences, what would be a right thickness without over-kill: 1/4"? 3/8"? 1/2"? 3/4"? (provided that the plastic sheet will be backed up by a 3/4" hardwood plank from behind)


----------



## ed_h (Dec 1, 2010)

I've used the first two plus nylon, which also has some natural lubricity.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If your choice is budget, #1 would work OK for an insert or fence. For that matter, a polycarbonate, or cast acrylic sheet, like Plexiglas would also work.

You might consider a solid surface countertop material for fence faces, like Corian, which comes in the 3 thicknesses. If you check with some cabinet shops or installers, you might get some free scraps.












 









.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Check this out*

Our Moderator* Texas Timbers* sell UHMW to members here discounted: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/uhmw-plastic-3968/
Quoting: 
"Since I made that post 2 years ago I have been buying my DHPE and UHMW sheets in bulk directly from a manufacturer. ...
If anyone wants to buy some HDPE or UHMW in the meantime shoot me an email and I'll shoot you a price. I imagine it'll be lower than anywhere else and if not I will want to know so I don't bother putting any on my site, but I haven't found any suppliers lower than what I would sell it for to y'all. 

For example, a woodworking supplier that I trade with myself sells a .5" x 4" x 48" strip of UHMW for $16.99 each, which equates to $12.75 ft² if I did the math correctly. I could sell the same piece for $14.50, a hair less than $11 ft². Pretty significant savings on such a small piece. 

My stock is getting low so I will be ordering another pallet Monday. HDPE is fine for most shop-built jig applications unless it's a jig that will see a lot of daily use. HDPE is the poor man's UHMW. I usually only order one sheet each of UHMW in thicknesses of .250, .50, & .75 because they still give me the pallet discount since I order a full pallet of HDPE - they just throw 3 sheets of UHMW on top of the HDPE and call it good. 

I guess this has turned into a market survey if anyone has any complaints I'll delete this post. One other note though my prices to you members would be much lower than what I would offer from my website so if I ever do get them listed there and you happen to visit do not order from there, just send an email or PM and I'll quote you that way. "

This place has it on rolls that you can stick to your fence:
http://www.ptreeusa.com/uhmwproducts.htm


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

Bill, thanks a lot; most likely I'll be knocking soon on Tex-Tim door!

But first want to look at Corian, suggested by cabinetman (thanks!!!). That name -- Corian -- kept bouncing around outside of my main memory spot, and now I have it! I stumbled into the material couple times in newly renovated classrooms on our campus and was amazed at its hardness, sleekness, and flatness. Gosh, it looks like 1/2" thick sheet can make a great surface for router table and for table saw extension!

Well, I guess I'll be visiting our physical plant shop and chat with them; hope they have plenty of cutoffs and scrap, and for a little sign of appreciation will let me get as much as I need...:yes:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I stole the kids snow sled a cpl years ago....its the cheapy type of single layer plastic with hand hole in end.Cut it up on sheet metal sheer,worked fine on a cpl things,very slick.BW


----------



## 2talltary (Jul 29, 2011)

I think UHMW would be your best bet. It has great wear resistance and durability. It's going to last a long time. It is commonly used to make wear pads and skid plates. Try http://www.iplasticsupply.com/mater...weight-polyethylene-tivar-polystone-sheet-rod. They sell UHMW in both sheet and rod in many different sizes and thicknesses.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Lotsa choices including the ones mentioned. Phenolic is also a good choice. At work they were scrapping out some cubicles and the keyboard trays were 1/4" phenolic so I got myself some jig material there. For a low budget approach, MDF sealed well with BLO gives a very smooth, hard surface. There is always HPL (high pressure laminate, Formica) as a good work surface also.


----------

